# المرأة مهلهلة الثياب ويسوع (حقيقية)



## اغريغوريوس (7 مارس 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]رايتها مهلهلة الثياب .تلبس ملابس بالية ممزقة كانت كقطعة من التراب غير نظيفة.لها قدم واحدة تحبو وتزحف علي الارض بيديها كالطفل الرضيع.اخذت اتاملها وانظر اليها من بعيد فكنت اراها ولا تراني .ظلت عيني عليها لم تفارقها صارت عيني كظلها .واخذت اتامل جروحها وكيف تكون نفسيتها .فحينما اقتربت من احد عربات الماكولات وجدت الرجل ينتهرها بل يبعدها بالقوة ثم جاء اخر بعصي لارهابها حتي تذهب !فكيف لهذة المراة رثة الثياب غير النظيفة ان توجد ههنا .اخذت اشفق عليها وتالمت من اجلها وقلت في قلبي يا الهي يسوع وحبيبي انظر كيف يعامل البشر اخوتهم. لكن حينئذ ادركت كيف تعاملني انت البشر يستحقر الاخر بينما انت لا تستحقر احد كنت رجِلاً ويداً لاخرين كنت عصي لاعمي .فاخذت اتامل معاملات الله لنا ومعاملتنا لله فخجلت من ذاتي واحسست بقلبي ينبض تجاه حب المسيح لي وذهبت في رحلة قصيرة حينما اتي المسيح وذهب للابرص والاعمي فالابرص كان مرفوضاً من الناس فكانو يطردونهم خارج المدينة لانهم يعتبرونهم نجس. بينما المحب الحنون يتعاطف ويحنو علي احباءة لم اعد اري الله بمنظور قديم .فقد تغيرت عن صغر زاوية الرؤيا برؤية جميع الزوايا من جميع الجوانب حينئذ عرفت ان الله يقبلنا اياً كان مظهرنا اياً كان شكلنا اياً كان طبعنا حبة غير مشروط يسمع لتهتهة الاطفال اكثر من فلسفة الكبار انه الهنا المبارك القدوس يسحر القلوب ويخلص النفوس حبه عجيب يذوب قلبي شوقاً لهذا القدير ويرنم ويفرح ويتهلل حينما يري عظمتة*[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]اغريغوريوس *[/FONT]​ *aghroghorios*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 مارس 2012)

> *[FONT=&quot]حينئذ عرفت ان الله يقبلنا اياً كان مظهرنا اياً كان شكلنا اياً كان طبعنا حبة غير مشروط يسمع لتهتهة الاطفال اكثر من فلسفة الكبار انه الهنا المبارك القدوس يسحر القلوب ويخلص النفوس حبه عجيب يذوب قلبي شوقاً لهذا القدير ويرنم ويفرح ويتهلل حينما يري عظمتة*



تأمل في غايه الروعه
مل الشكر لحضرتك
يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك خير[/FONT]


----------



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2012)

> *[FONT=&quot]وقلت في قلبي يا الهي يسوع وحبيبي انظر كيف يعامل البشر اخوتهم. لكن حينئذ ادركت كيف تعاملني انت البشر يستحقر الاخر بينما انت لا تستحقر احد كنت رجِلاً ويداً لاخرين كنت عصي لاعمي .فاخذت اتامل معاملات الله لنا ومعاملتنا لله فخجلت من ذاتي واحسست بقلبي ينبض تجاه حب المسيح*



*فى منتهى الروعه
شكرا جداااا
الرب يسوع يباركك*​[/FONT]


----------



## Emados (8 مارس 2012)

*القصة جميلة بس الصورة صعبة*


----------



## jesus_is_adonai (10 مارس 2012)

*روووووووووووووووووعه جميلة جدا ربنا يباركك يا اغري*​


----------



## اليسوس انيستي (10 مارس 2012)

*قصة جميله جداااااااااا ربنا يبارك حياتك استاذنا الغالي *


----------

